# Considering iui after failed ivf??



## karry17 (Aug 19, 2010)

hiya
just wondering if any one has or would consider iui after 3 failed ivf attempts? Cost is so expensive for ivf i wondered if it could be an option??


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Karry,

I dont know your individual circumstances however I would say IUI is worth it if you can afford to continue with this treatment. 

I had four failed IUIs so we reverted to an IVF cycle which also failed. We then decided to go back to trying IUI's and it worked for us! 

Good luck whatever you decide.

S x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi
it all depends why you need ivf, for us we were unexplained. I'd be tempted to give it a go too, you never know, an embryoligist told me that sometimes couples eggs/embryos just don't get on with the un-natural conditions. we converted from ivf to iui and it worked for us   
best of luck
x


----------

